# Archer Xtreme



## bwhntr23 (Sep 29, 2008)

Check out this new company, they have taken archery accessories to the next level! They have a 100% Carbon quiver that weighs less than the arrow you are putting in it! They also have a Carbon sight. They should be hitting the market in late January!


----------

